# Solved: only 8Gb RAM usable of 16Gb



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

A friend and I have recently built a computer and it went together smoothly, but we noticed that in windows it says only 7.95 Gb of our 16Gb of RAM is usable. I went to msconfig and Maximum memory was unchecked. I also went into the BIOS and found memory remapping was also enabled. We have spent hours on this problem and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tenderanger (Apr 7, 2012)

What Windows are you on? All Windows can address only a limited amount of RAM, ultimate 64-bit can address the most.


----------



## tenderanger (Apr 7, 2012)

Starter and Home Basic 64-bit editions are limited to 8Gig Ram, so if you are using one of those, upgrade to Home Premium, which caps out at 16Gig or Ultimate, which caps out at 192Gigs (WOOT!).


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

I am on windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## tenderanger (Apr 7, 2012)

Shouldn't be a problem then. Reseat them, maybe?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Is there a maximum for each slot on the Mobo? Often there is a 4Gb max. so if you have two 8Gb sticks that would explain it.


----------



## tenderanger (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes, that should explain it! I wonder why I never thought of it..


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

What mobo does he have or is it a prebuilt system? Some mobo's won't support 16gb.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

This is a top-of-the-line system which supports 32Gb of RAM, here are the specs

Mobo: crosshair v formula/thunderbolt
CPU: FX-8150
RAM: x2 G.Skil low voltage (1.25) sniper series 1600Mhz (4gbx2) [That totals to 4, 4gb dimms, for a total of 16gb]
GPU: Sapphire Radeon 7970
HDD/SDD: OCZ Vertez 3 120gb, and WD CB 1.5 Tb

There is no reason that this computer can only use 8gb of the RAM


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

in the run command type in msconfig and hit enter.
this brings up the system configuration box
second tab is boot section
select advanced options
another box pops up and you will see maximum memory uncheck the box


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

ajkane said:


> I went to msconfig and Maximum memory was unchecked....


 I have already checked msconfig, thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

From a practical point of view, it won't make any difference. Your machine is unlikely to use more than 3 GB's no matter how much is available. I started with 24 GB's, but reduced it to 12, then 6 because it slowed things so much. Boot time, hibernation, etc. were taking a long time.

Really the only good reasons for more than 4 GB are virtual machines and RAMdisks.

What kind of graphics do you have? How much shared graphics RAM is there?


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a radeon HD 7970, so I shouldn't use any RAM for graphics memory


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

ajkane, how have you checked your usable memory outside of Windows? Does the installed RAM show correctly in BIOS? Have you run a memory diagnostic like Memtest 86+? You really need to eliminate any potential hardware issues before you try to troubleshoot Windows. In decreasing order of probability, I would expect one or more defective RAM modules, a defective motherboard, or a bad memory controller on the CPU. Sometimes you have to tweak the voltage on the RAM a bit. This post on Corsair's support forum should answer most of your questions about running Memtest 86+.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

I have not rum memtest 86+ but I have gone into the BIOS and all 4 DIMMs are recognized and all reported as 4gb @1600mhz 1.25v I will run a memtest and come back with the results.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok, memetest says there is only 8gb of RAM installed but came up with no errors (I ran 3 passes). as said the BIOS shows 16 Gb. What is going on here?!


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Are you using thunderbolt. If so remove it and see if it still doesn't recognize the RAM.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes, I will take it out now and tell you what happens.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

ajkane said:


> Yes, I will take it out now and tell you what happens.


I have to apologize for perhaps wasting some of your time. I failed to post the link to the Memtest tutorial. I fixed the link, and you might want to revue my previous post. Following the correct procedure is really slow and annoying, but it gets the best results. I admit that testing the modules individually, etc is a PITA, but short of being able to replace the modules, it's your best bet at having a reliable result.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

Snagglegaster said:


> I have to apologize for perhaps wasting some of your time. I failed to post the link to the Memtest tutorial. I fixed the link, and you might want to revue my previous post. Following the correct procedure is really slow and annoying, but it gets the best results. I admit that testing the modules individually, etc is a PITA, but short of being able to replace the modules, it's your best bet at having a reliable result.


Ok, I will try that method tomorrow.

As for the thunderbolt card it had no effect.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

Snagglegaster said:


> or a bad memory controller on the CPU


 Ummmm....that might be the problem...we kind of accidently broke a pin off the CPU....


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

In my defense we thought it was a ground because it booted!


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

OOPS! It's unlikely that you can get a replacement CPU under warranty, but if you managed to break off the pin in the CPU socket, you are in a world of hurt. That would make it time for a new CPU and a MOBO.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

Snagglegaster said:


> OOPS! It's unlikely that you can get a replacement CPU under warranty, but if you managed to break off the pin in the CPU socket, you are in a world of hurt. That would make it time for a new CPU and a MOBO.


Ya...this is a _brand_ new computer. I have heard about putting a conductive metal piece (a paper clip) in the hole of the socket in which the pin is broken. Would this actually work?


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

A PIECE of a paper clip, not the whole thing!


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

It may sound like a stupid idea, but I think it may work.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

If you have damaged the CPU and it doesn't crash... then simply use it until it dies.

Is the broken pin in the CPU socket? 

If the system works after breaking a pin... not bad.

If you pull 8GB out of the system, does it still show as 8GB left?

8GB is still more than enough for most Windows 7 users... and its cheaper than buying another $285 CPU. Warranty does not cover user-error.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

The broken pin is not in the socket, I will try removing half of the RAM, and tell you how much it says is usable, and as for how much RAM you need, we are running a server so we need the extra RAM so we can actually use the computer while running the server.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

I can't say I've ever tried to Aggie Engineer a broken CPU pin before; these are pretty thin connectors after all, so I'm not sure how that might work out. And, I'd have to say, I can't imagine that this processor is really going to work correctly with a pin missing. Look on the bright side: this thread is breaking new ground and boldly going where no thread has gone before!

The thing about warranties is that no matter what the policy states, it never hurts to ask. Many times manufacturers, distributors, or dealers may provide warranty services in ambiguous situations. Just because you broke the pin doesn't necessarily mean that wasn't due to a defect. Just contact customer service and discuss it.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, I will contact AMD and ask if they will replace the CPU. Thanks for all of your help! It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

ajkane said:


> Well, I will contact AMD and ask if they will replace the CPU. Thanks for all of your help! It is greatly appreciated!


Hey, Bubba! Please update us on how this works out!


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

hmmm... it is almost impossible for me to contact AMD. Their hours are ridiculous, I am never free when they are open, not unless I wanted to call them during lunch. I will have to wait till sat. to contact them.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

We re-arranged the dimms and it had no effect, My friend doesn't want to contact AMD because is is pessimistic and thinks that they will not replace it.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Just wondering, did you break the pin trying to remove the hsf; hsf pulled off with the cpu still attached?


----------



## Ichi_Zero (Jun 1, 2012)

Just curious, as I was just having the same issue, and you mentioned it was a brand new PC, is your version of windows 7 activated? I checked the msconfig options mentioned here, but after a reboot it was set to 0. It wasn't until I activated windows (Microsoft Genuine) and rebooted when I was able to have all 16 GB free.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

crjdriver said:


> Just wondering, did you break the pin trying to remove the hsf; hsf pulled off with the cpu still attached?


We broke the pin trying to install a Cooler Master Hyper 612.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

Ichi_Zero said:


> Just curious, as I was just having the same issue, and you mentioned it was a brand new PC, is your version of windows 7 activated? I checked the msconfig options mentioned here, but after a reboot it was set to 0. It wasn't until I activated windows (Microsoft Genuine) and rebooted when I was able to have all 16 GB free.


Windows 7 is activated and marked as Genuine Windows.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

Snagglegaster said:


> Hey, Bubba! Please update us on how this works out!


Contacted Amd, and they said we are out of luck.


----------

